# Ugh! Can anyone Help -- Harmonic Balancer can't get it off!



## TheTygur (Jul 26, 2009)

Got my Z31. 

Went to replace timing belt, got the whole service history its been ~78K miles since last change.

Got cover off. Got everything off except harmonic balancer. Tried 5-6 different harmonic ballencer and pulley pullers with no dice. Its moved about 1/2way off but I can't get it any further. All the pullers are having the center pulling stud ground into something. Dunno whats going on but its driving me insane.

I'll either try to get some 6mm x 1 bolts tomorrow (because none of the actual harmonic pullers had ones that fit) or try and rig another way (which I REALLY don't want to risk). Anyone else got any ideas or how you got yours off? 85 300ZX N/A Manual BTW.


----------



## TheTygur (Jul 26, 2009)

Whew. It took some custom bolts and a steering wheel puller of all things to finally get it off, but with that setup it slid off easily.

Got everything back together, quadruple checked the timing and bolted everything back together but when I started it, it had ZERO power. It was a struggle to get it to 30mph. I thought I FUBARd the timing. But just because I had a little cash, I threw down for some NGK plugs, which I believe are the OE plugs? Anyway, previous owner said he put autolites in it, which he did. I cannot stand autolites and pretty much love NGK so I got them half out of spite and half because I wanted the OE brand plugs.

Swapped em out. The #6 wire is HARD to get on, at least he got NGK wires for it. But after that... it runs like new now. The amount of power is almost astonishing compared to what it was before. This is by far the most fun car I've driven, love at first (working) drive.

So all in all, SUCCESS!!!


----------

